# Hey, there's a big spider ...



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

... about to crawl up your leg. That's what I heard today from the painter as I was waist deep in a cabinet installing a faucet! That was too close for my comfort.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Yikes! Big is right.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

What state is that in? I don't want to live there. Haha


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I don't mind the spiders out here none are deadly.. that one would make me shriek like a little girl!

Last year we had the largest one I've seen in MI living in our garage. With legs about 2-2 1/4. Wife looked it up and it was a good spider to have around. Showed my kid it, early 6 at the time. He was really scared of it till we named her Charlotte from Charlotte's Web. After that he'd talk to her every day! LOL


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

It's the venomous ones that you have to watch out for.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Redwood said:


> He Heard my prayers - Giant wolf spider captured miraculously, Praise Be! - YouTube














Red, why didn't you man-handle that thing?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> Red, why didn't you man-handle that thing?


:laughing:

If it was my video it would have been much shorter...:yes:

I just found it amusing that it showed up on my Daily Digg Video email in such a timely manner...:laughing:


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Looks like a garden spider. Here the brown recluse and the black widows are everywhere. Along with copperheads and cotton mouth snakes you have to be on your toes. Garden spiders would scare anybody though.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Funny video, what a pansy. I captured it in a 32oz gatorade bottle on the second attempt. Didn't even need to call it bro once. If capture becomes too difficult, then it becomes a kill mission with me. 

Yeah, it's a wolf spider. Not dangerous, not really painful either. I still don't want to experience a bite.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

plungerboy said:


> What state is that in? I don't want to live there. Haha


Texas.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

wyrickmech said:


> Looks like a garden spider. Here the brown recluse and the black widows are everywhere. Along with copperheads and cotton mouth snakes you have to be on your toes. Garden spiders would scare anybody though.


That's what we have to worry about too. I also keep a keen eye out for velvet ants since we work in a lot of sandy soil. Not deadly, but I've heard the sting is intensely painful. I see more of them than I do the venomous spiders.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

San Diego, most of the time the water meters are in boxes at the curb instead of in the house. If there was no whole house shut off you had to pop the lids, and most of the time there were Black Widows living in them. I'd have my torch lit and ready for action before opening them up.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

chonkie said:


> That's what we have to worry about too. I also keep a keen eye out for velvet ants since we work in a lot of sandy soil. Not deadly, but I've heard the sting is intensely painful. I see more of them than I do the venomous spiders.


 I have seen the velvet ant only a dozen times or so. It's really weird when you hear a crunch when you step on them. I bet it would hurt like hell.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

wyrickmech said:


> chonkie said:
> 
> 
> > That's what we have to worry about too. I also keep a keen eye out for velvet ants since we work in a lot of sandy soil. Not deadly, but I've heard the sting is intensely painful. I see more of them than I do the venomous spiders.
> ...


Are you referring to the wingless wasp? Only the females produce a toxic sting. I had only seen 1 in 40 years living in Florida but have seen 1/2 a dozen or so since moving to NC. There the coolest looking things.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

89plumbum said:


> Are you referring to the wingless wasp? Only the females produce a toxic sting. I had only seen 1 in 40 years living in Florida but have seen 1/2 a dozen or so since moving to NC. There the coolest looking things.


Yes, that's what I am referring to.






wyrickmech said:


> I have seen the velvet ant only a dozen times or so. It's really weird when you hear a crunch when you step on them. I bet it would hurt like hell.


The old pair of Keens boots I had have a soft sole, i couldn't kill them by stepping on them, even on concrete. SOBs have a super hard exoskeleton. My Estwing makes them make a nice pop when contact is made.

Heck, some jobs i will see more than 6 in a day, like on that massive rough.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

For those that are interested, here's a quick video of a velvet ant at a job recently. It squeaks at the 8 second mark and again at 16 second mark. It was showing off it's stinger after that.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

The video won't play, it says 'private'.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Tommy plumber said:


> The video won't play, it says 'private'.


It should be good now.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

OpenSights said:


> San Diego, most of the time the water meters are in boxes at the curb instead of in the house. If there was no whole house shut off you had to pop the lids, and most of the time there were Black Widows living in them. I'd have my torch lit and ready for action before opening them up.












We have black widows here too. Along with venomous coral snakes, rattlesnakes, and black bear.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Keep 'em! LOL. We had this big spider out in the garage last year, turns out it was a good one. Showed my kid, he was petrified until we named her Charlotte from "Charlotte's Web". After that he walked by and said "Hello" to her everyday.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

That's a good sized black widow there. She's got junk in the trunk! Pic of the coral snake was taken when it was dead i hope, looks like a possibly dangerous position to be in if not.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

chonkie said:


> That's a good sized black widow there. She's got junk in the trunk! Pic of the coral snake was taken when it was dead i hope, looks like a possibly dangerous position to be in if not.












The black widow was alive, I caught here outside my house. The coral snake was crossing my street while I was coming home, so I nailed it, wounding it. Got out and whacked it with a small army spade I had handy to finish it off. The rattlesnake was already dead on the road.

I'm a typical boy, I like spiders and snakes...when I show 'em to the wife, she recoils in horror.....:laughing:


----------

